# [B'lore] New Broadband Conncection



## s18000rpm (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi,


*Suggest ISP except BSNL, Airtel & Reliance.*


Can you guys suggest me a reliable ISP for stable high speed broadband connection.

I have asked BSNL, Airtel & reliance for it, but they have yet setup their stuffs in my area.

*BSNL* people, in the month of February,  said it'll take them 6 months for laying underground cables, since my area is a new layout/colony.

same reason from Airtel.

Reliance personnel  advised me not to take their connec. as he himself was unsure whether there'll be good signal reception.

Had taken demo card of BSNL EVDO, that thing showed only one "bar" in its signal strength.

Finally got Tata Docomo 3g data demo card, worked like a charm since it has a tower just 100ft away from my house 


I'm using Docomo since then, but its just too expensive rs. 1250 for *10gb* @ max 3Mbps.

& the Valve tards keep releasing 100MB updates for TF2 twice a week, every week 

I can't d/l TopGear latest episode either 



I have no faith in BSNL, so *guys suggest me an ISP*

How is Sify broadband?

Is it stable, trouble free?


----------



## ico (Aug 2, 2011)

Sify sucks.

You are doomed btw.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 2, 2011)

I would have applied for a BSNL conn and waited for it. Wireless is always more expensive. 

Sify doesnt sound good.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 2, 2011)

Move to a different area????


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 2, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Move to a different area????



you want me to move my new house to new area?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 2, 2011)

You can always sell it to buy a new one,you know.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 2, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> You can always sell it to buy a new one,you know.



Thanks for that incredibly valuable input. will keep your OT suggestion in mind.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 2, 2011)

Rather give me some reps for all that effort.


----------



## sygeek (Aug 2, 2011)

Try going for an unlimited 3G plan, you can either use a USB dongle or USB tethering if you have a compatible smartphone.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 2, 2011)

^ i am using unlimited plan

*img339.imageshack.us/img339/1371/tatas.jpg


----------



## sygeek (Aug 2, 2011)

s18000rpm said:


> ^ i am using unlimited plan
> 
> *img339.imageshack.us/img339/1371/tatas.jpg


that's not exactly unlimited.


----------



## ico (Aug 2, 2011)

That is 'unlimited' according to Desi Yindan ISP Dephinision.


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 3, 2011)

sygeek said:


> that's not exactly unlimited.


sadly thats how it is.

ul plan of docomo sux
dunno how they come with such an retardedly idiotic 'after fup' speed.

i mean c'mon, 16kBps!!!!!!!

from 3Mbps to 16kBps


----------

